# Lady - 10 week old Labrador X Collie - Fostered S.Wales



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Meet Lady! A 10 week old Labrador Retriever cross Border Collie looking for an active home that can commit to her for her whole life.















Lovely little Lady is a cheeky little madam but completely full of fun and love. She loves having lots of attention and also nibbling toes!

Lady is travels well in the car (after a brief moan!) and she is crate trained. She currently sleeps and eats in her crate as he hasn't yet realised the link between pinching other dogs food and getting told off by the other dogs!

Lady is a very lively little girl and needs a home that will be able to offer her good, regular exercise and stimulation throughout her life. She hasn't yet had her second vaccination so can't be taken out for walks yet, thus she hasn't started learning how to walk nicely on a lead.
Lady would love to go to puppy training classes when she is old enough to keep up good socialisation and learn her basic commands.

This sweet girl would be ok as an only dog but really she'd like to live with another dog for company (and play time!). Lady can also live with children and cats if guidance on how to behave around them is given by the new owner.

Lady will be fully vaccinated and micro chipped before she is re homed. When she reaches 6 months old, she must be spayed at her new owners expense as part of our puppy adoption contract. We will issue a voucher at the time of adoption for a £40 adoption fee refund at the time of neutering.

Can you commit to offering Lady a loving home for life?















Lady is currently on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK. 
If you're interested in adopting Lady, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Omd!!! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Lady is now reserved


----------

